# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Granadilla en la sierra

## Luis Lemus

Buen dìa a todos: tengo interes en sembrar granadilla en unos terrenos ubicados en la sierra, es decir en un valle abrigado(valle interandino); esta ubicado en la sierra del departamento de Ancah, como referencia les digo que en esa zona existen paltas, chirimoya,frejoles. No hay nadie que haya sembrado granadilla comercialmente ; he encontrado 1 o 2 plantitas que crecen sobre otros àrboles; segun referencia  produce bastante y es dulce y buen color. Quisiera saber si en algun lugar de nuestra sierra se siembra comercialmente esta fruta,y comparando con la zona de Oxapampa, que ventajas y desventajas tendrìa sembrando en este clima.    Muchas gracias  por cualquier informaciòn que me puedan brindar. 
                                             Gracias     
                                                               luisTemas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora prevé incrementar producción de granadilla en Huánuco en 25% este año GRANADILLA Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y USAID darán soporte técnico a 30,000 productores de la sierra Artículo: Sierra Exportadora presentó propuesta para crear Fondo Sierra Perú Banco de la Nación y Siex implementarán Sierra Card para bancarizar a productores de la sierra

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buen dìa a todos: tengo interes en sembrar granadilla en unos terrenos ubicados en la sierra, es decir en un valle abrigado(valle interandino); esta ubicado en la sierra del departamento de Ancah, como referencia les digo que en esa zona existen paltas, chirimoya,frejoles. No hay nadie que haya sembrado granadilla comercialmente ; he encontrado 1 o 2 plantitas que crecen sobre otros àrboles; segun referencia produce bastante y es dulce y buen color. Quisiera saber si en algun lugar de nuestra sierra se siembra comercialmente esta fruta,y comparando con la zona de Oxapampa, que ventajas y desventajas tendrìa sembrando en este clima. Muchas gracias por cualquier informaciòn que me puedan brindar. 
> Gracias  
> luis

 Estimado Luis: 
Dado que no has recibido respuestas aún, me tomé la molestia de preguntarle a mi padre y hermano sobre tu consulta, y aunque no te puedo dar muchos detalles al respecto, me dijeron que la granadilla crece en la selva (en climas tropicales), y que en la sierra de Ancash tal vez sería demasiado frío para ese cultivo. Si el clima de tu terreno es demasiado frío, tal vez no sea buena idea animarte por la granadilla, según mi padre y mi hermano. 
Espero que alguien que tenga más conocimiento sobre este cultivo te pueda dar alguna información más certera. 
Saludos; y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado Luis, la GRanadilla prospera desde los 800 - 2500 msnm. pero los mejores es 800 hasta los 1800 msnm, ademas no se el lugar donde tu estas, si tu lo dices te puedo ayudar, 
cuanto mas bajo y mas alto es la latitud los rendimienros son medios, y los problemas sanitarios  podrian ser graves. Comparando con oxapampa, esa zona es selva alta con peridos de lluvia y sol tolerables por la granadilla parecido aun clima donde se produce Cafe de altura la granadilla no prospwera el climas  tropicales . Te cuento yo sembre una media hectarea en Tingo maria pero por las temperaturas altas , el polen  secaba y no  maduraba con debia razon por la cual no hubo fructificacion pero si abundante floracion.En Hural hay una pequeña plantacion injertado con maracuya que si llega a producir medianamente es el tipo colombiano. Espero ayudarte con mi comentario. 
email. arariwa25@ hotmail.com 
Ing: Fernando Malpartida LL.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Fernando: 
Muchas gracias por la información que compartes con el amigo Luis Lemus; y gracias por corregir los errores que pueda cometer al tratar de ayudar desde mi humilde e incapacitado punto de vista técnico sobre agricultura. Cuando mencioné "clima tropical", lo hice refiriéndome al calor de la selva, pero parece que el uso del concepto estuvo equivocado en este caso.  
Por otra parte, parece mucho más confiable y útil la información y datos que tú has publicado, así que muchas gracias por tu colaboración en este foro, ya que es fundamental para que esto de AgroFórum.pe siga creciendo. 
Saludos  :Wink:  
PD: De aquí en adelante, si tengo que agradecerte simplemente (sin comentar nada más al respecto), lo haré a través del botón *"Gracias"* que aparece en las opciones debajo de cada mensaje. Sugiero lo mismo a todos los usuarios del foro, para no generar mensajes denomidos *"Spam"* en este mundo cibernético.

----------


## carlus000

Hola luis no soy un experto en el tema pero se que al granadilla es un producto q se cultiva muy bien en la sierra, el problema principal q esta sucediendo en oxapampa es por la alta humedad presente en esa zona, si quieres cultivar a mas de 2500 msnm pudes hacer injertos con el tumbo , si deseas ya los plantines puedes pedirlos con anticipacion en el centro experimental del INIA en la MOLINA ahi tambien hay un curso corto que cada dos meses mas o menos sale, yo tambien estoy interesado en cultivar granadilla a mas o menos 3000 msnm pero como me encuentro en lima me es dificil concretar este proyecto, ademas con respecto a los rendimientos dependiendo el tipo de tecnologia q utilices puedes tener altos rendimientos.

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola Carlusooo como dices injertado sobre tumbo serrano o purush o poro  poro como se le denomine produce bien para las condiciones de la costa o valles interandinos , para la sierra no hay diferencias, notorias,  pero arriba de los 2500 - 3000 msnm. las heladas serian un problema en ciertas epocas del año, ademas mi experiencia y sugerencias es planta franca  y conducirlo en parrilla, ya que en espaldera como han hecho algunos productores , los problemas fungosos en la floracion son mayores .En oxapamapa losproblemas por las lluvias tiene el problema de la pudricion seca , pero la produccion es buena. 
Saludos 
InG: Fernando Malpartida LL.

----------

